# Transporting Firewood



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm copying this from another thread, as it is more generally useful and somewhat off topic there...

Many campgrounds in Michigan are exaggerating the transportation "ban" to sell more of their own firewood. The limits per DNR are really pretty open... you basically can't move firewood out of the Souteastern lower peninsula into the other part or out of the state, or into the UP from the lower. I've seen many campgrounds claim it is illegal to bring firewood into their facility, which is patently false. The state's official "advice" is for you to buy wood locally, or not have a fire at all, but it isn't illegal to transport as long as you don't violate the quarantine.

The limitations on bringing wood into state parks is more tight - you can't bring in any ash to state land period, for example. However, per MI DNR you can gather firewood on state land for use on the premises, and that has become such a part of our overall family camping experience now I wouldn't buy wood anyway. I have never been in a wooded state park yet where there wasn't TONS of firewood readily available.

Check with your local state obviously, but the few I've looked at briefly all seem to be similar.

MI DNR info


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Florida State Parks prohibit the collection of downed wood for any use. Not to say that I haven't seen people collecting firewood, but I believe we set the wrong example for our children if we break the rules to save a few bucks.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Florida State Parks prohibit the collection of downed wood for any use. Not to say that I haven't seen people collecting firewood, but I believe we set the wrong example for our children if we break the rules to save a few bucks.


Can't collect in Calif State Parks either.
Our kids will go and find their "perfect" hiking stick, but it's always left at the campground for the next person.

That information is good to know. I will have to check out the rules before our trip next year. Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I see the logic for not bringing the wood (prevent disease) but it also seems like a great way for the campground to increase wood sales.

Where I camp in Oregon and Washington, we bring some wood from home for the first night, but then we go out and find wood for the rest of the nights. I normally go way out from the campground (3 miles or so) and use a chainsaw to cut up downed trees/branches.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Where I camp in Oregon and Washington, we bring some wood from home for the first night, but then we go out and find wood for the rest of the nights. I normally go way out from the campground (3 miles or so) and use a chainsaw to cut up downed trees/branches.


Which is perfectly legal in the forest lands in Oregon & Washington - you just cannot cut down live trees without a permit!


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

I agree with Oregon Camper.

Virginia suggest you not bring in wood, but they have never said anything when you have a few sticks in the bed of your truck. Generally there is plenty laying around everywhere.
It was $4 a small bundle at Grayson HighLands state park last week. At least they were not price gouging, and that included delivery









ice was $1.50 a bag, (delivered) 
Have fun


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I see the logic for not bringing the wood (prevent disease) but it also seems like a great way for the campground to increase wood sales.


I actually saw this happen. We were lucky to stay a few extra days after last years Spring Roll Out Rally at Starved Rock State Park in Illinois. After everyone had vacated their sites on Sunday, State Park staff was driving around, gathering wood that was left at several sites. I followed them to see where they were taking all of this wood. They dropped it all off back at the wood shed, where I'm sure it was resold.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Florida State Parks prohibit the collection of downed wood for any use. Not to say that I haven't seen people collecting firewood, but I believe we set the wrong example for our children if we break the rules to save a few bucks.


Jennifer,

As always a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for the heads up on this as well. I had planned to collect downed limbs when we headed to Silver River SP this weekend, but will make other plans now. I am surprised that they don't look at this as "cleaning", but I guess it is considered natural if left alone.

Jeff


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

jcat67 said:


> As always a wealth of knowledge. Thanks for the heads up on this as well. I had planned to collect downed limbs when we headed to Silver River SP this weekend, but will make other plans now. I am surprised that they don't look at this as "cleaning", but I guess it is considered natural if left alone.
> 
> Jeff


I think the differences probably somewhat reflect the different political/philosophical positions of the department of natural resources. That would be my take. In some states the position comes more from one that the public land is for use by the public that owns it, with restrictions only to help guarantee that remains the case. Other states may have more of a position that the purpose of the state owning land is to "protect" it (from citizens). Those are extremes to make the point - obviously it's not really the case that it's so black and white.

What about "dispersed camping"? In Michigan you can set up camp anywhere in any state forest, as long as it's at least a mile from a designated state campground. There are very few additional restrictions - length of stay and number of people in the party are about it I think. Do all states take a similar position on that? That may further reflect the difference I'm talking about.

Just realized another big factor could be the type of environments in the states. Here most state land is robust healthy deciduous forest, where taking that wood isn't a terribly influential factor on the health of land. In other states where more fragile ecosystems are common it would certainly demand a different position.


----------

